# Painting the back of fish tank black?



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

I have seen many people do this and I think it kind of makes the tank look a lot of cleaner, sort of hiding all the pipes and outer components of the filters. Thoughts? Suggestions? Opinions?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I paint all my tanks black using latex wall paint, a roller and brush for sections missed. Just mask off the plastic trim and clean the glass well before hand. A couple coats is my preference.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've done this a few times also, it looks way better than the stick on background from the petstore. I usually tape up the trim and put newspaper over the opening, then spray paint it. Assuming the tank is empty.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

With black you'll see very noticeable particles floating around due to light reflection. Also darken the fish as well.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

I paint them all black unless I use a background. It does help hide the canister filter parts but more importantly I like the way it works for fish photography. Especially with overhead flash.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I prefer the taped-on backgrounds, or even a black plastic trash bag cut to fit the tank. The tank loses resale value if it has been painted, and the paint eventually chips and scratches. Also it conceals the cords and hoses so that when you are servicing the tank, you can't see what you are doing. In most tanks, I would rather be able to see that the hoses and cords are properly positioned and working. If it's a show tank, I would rather be able to change the background if it gets worn or I get tired of it. If a tank gets a bad scratch, I would rather be able to reverse it and put the scratch in back. You can't change the background on a painted tank, or reverse it.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

If you paint it with latex paint you can just scrape it off.


----------



## grownwrong (Aug 12, 2014)

Spray painted mine black. Easier than I had expected if you follow just a few normal spray painting rules:
Clean the glass well, use a solvent that evaporates quickly if needed like nail polish remover (OUTSIDE OF THE TANK ONLY!!!)
Mask off the sides of the tank and the trim to catch over-spray
And use multiple, light coats instead of a couple of heavy coats. Let em dry in between (about 5 mins if done outside on a sunny day)

I chose Rustoleum Semi-gloss, Krylon from Hobby Lobby would also be a good choice. Hides everything including my black air hoses... now if only my Eheim Filter didn't come with a green return spout!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

grownwrong said:


> Spray painted mine black. Easier than I had expected if you follow just a few normal spray painting rules:
> Clean the glass well, use a solvent that evaporates quickly if needed like nail polish remover (OUTSIDE OF THE TANK ONLY!!!)
> Mask off the sides of the tank and the trim to catch over-spray
> And use multiple, light coats instead of a couple of heavy coats. Let em dry in between (about 5 mins if done outside on a sunny day)
> ...


Many people have reported no problems using Krylon to paint plastic items INSIDE the aquarium. Fine steel wool will degloss shiny paint resistant surfaces. Clean the items well before painting. Alcohol or acetone (the active ingredient in nail polish remover) can be used inside the aquarium and one or the other usually is used to clean aquarium glass before building or rebuilding an aquarium. Acetone should be used with a vapor recovery system so that it's not released to the atmosphere. Ventilation of some sort is very important.


----------



## grownwrong (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah, I'm gonna get right on building that vapor recovery system! Then my girlfriend can use it too every time she does her nails.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

grownwrong said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna get right on building that vapor recovery system! Then my girlfriend can use it too every time she does her nails.


 :lol: It might be cheaper to find a paint room you can rent, http://www.fuentek.com/technologies/VaPRRS.htm


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

Black can wash out the colors of certain fish especially red. I have also painted the backs blue which looks great but will require more attention. *** also seen tan/beige and pale green used. *** even see artistic peope use the back of tanks as a blank canvas and paint art work. I have the back of my 90 moliro tank black and it really washes the color out of the fish.
If I look through the side and use my tan wall as a background the fish look so much brighter. All of the above are a huge improvement over stick on backgrounds.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

AlCzervik said:


> Black can wash out the colors of certain fish especially red. I have also painted the backs blue which looks great but will require more attention. I've also seen tan/beige and pale green used. I've even see artistic peope use the back of tanks as a blank canvas and paint art work. I have the back of my 90 moliro tank black and it really washes the color out of the fish.
> If I look through the side and use my tan wall as a background the fish look so much brighter. All of the above are a huge improvement over stick on backgrounds.


Tan, yellow, red, and green impart the illusion that the water is that color. People doing those fantastic planted aquarium entries often shade blue from a darker hue to a lighter hue.

Whether you like a painted or taped on background is a matter of opinion. A well done painted background does look very nice when brand new. But it is not a matter of opinion that they reduce the value of the aquarium. I have been to hundreds of fish club auctions, and tanks with paint on them always sell for less than half the selling price of an unpainted one. it is also not an opinion that painted tanks show age quickly. You can replace an old tape-on background and rejuvenate a tank's appearance. You can rotate an unpainted tank if the front gets a bad scratch. So if you paint a tank, you lose the option of reselling it for a reasonable price, hiding a scratch by moving it to the back, or changing your mind on what color or type of background you want. Don't decide simply on opinion, consider some facts before you decide.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Unless he plans on sellin his fishtank after he paints it, i dont think he will care if it loses some value, I think he just wants it set up for his own pleasure.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Unless he plans on sellin his fishtank after he paints it, i dont think he will care if it loses some value, I think he just wants it set up for his own pleasure.


That is up to him, but he should be aware of the value loss. Lot of people change their mind afterwards and have to sell them to upgrade back to a clean tank. I was given two 75 gallon tanks that someone had gotten tired of the painted backgrounds.


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

i did mine a few months ago and used plasti dip. the stuff is amazing, covers in one coat, and then turns to rubber when it drys. when you want to remove it, just peel it off. Comes in white, black, and blue. also use it to paint stuff that goes in the tank, once it dries its gtg :thumb:


----------

